# Is fanboy-ism getting too far ?



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, the title says it all. Recently, a thread was closed due to hardcore fanboy type posting. One of our members, Charan, even decided to call it quits to this forum thanks to the extreme levels of fanboyism here. Do you think it is getting a bit too far ?

I myself used to be a fanboy of windows 4 years back, then of linux 3 months back, but now I have seen better light. What do you guys feel ?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

Neutral user here. 
Use what you like. Don't force your opinions on others.


----------



## narangz (Feb 19, 2008)

^^Exactly!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2008)

the problem is that one critizism leads to another and flame wars start


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> One of our members, Charan, even decided to call it quits to this forum thanks to the extreme levels of fanboyism here.





r u sure charan left?

i think i saw his posts today?

but all those flame wars take place only in the non-tech section

its soo much fun reading them 

if you can't handle it then don't subcribe to it

its as simple as that


----------



## narangz (Feb 19, 2008)

^^Check out:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80553


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^Check out:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80553


that thread is an excellent example of fanboyism


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

it looks like gigacore too has left 

*thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=15745


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Neutral user here.
> Use what you like. Don't force your opinions on others.



i support that...


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

1. no OS wars=forums boring (trust me on this 1)
2. its forcing opinions and constantly saying the same thing over and over again that irritates
3. what OS is used is not an indicator of how technically knowledgeable or technically inclined a person is
4. OS wars a ot of time are far more informative as compared to the copy-paste section (the tech news section), i have personally learnt a lot about Macs, Windows & Linux from the OS wars itself

having said all the above

OS wars are fine as long as they are healthy and not personal, also i would like to tell every1 that never take anything said in an OS war or a heated debate personally (its for real life too)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> 1. no OS wars=forums boring (trust me on this 1)
> 2. its forcing opinions and constantly saying the same thing over and over again that irritates
> 3. what OS is used is not an indicator of how technically knowledgeable or technically inclined a person is
> 4. OS wars a ot of time are far more informative as compared to the copy-paste section (the tech news section), i have personally learnt a lot about Macs, Windows & Linux from the OS wars itself
> ...


you are absolutely right. OS wars do entertain, but sometimes, it gets a bit... "Racist".


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 19, 2008)

removed.,I dont want to get burnt in the heat of this burning hot topic.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> are the 'others' stupid or don't have brains of their own?Nobody can force his opinion on others.
> 
> Use your freakin' brains and do what you should do.
> 
> ...


yup



The_Devil_Himself said:


> removed.,I dont want to get burnt in the heat of this burning hot topic.


lol


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Now I dont want to offend anybody but charan should not get involved in such threads if he doesn't want someone to get back to him.I respect his contribution to the forums and now ubiquitous gigasmiles but need to grow up man.



i agree with you buddy.

but sometime it so happens that even in secn like QnA or software Troubleshooting, if someone face a problem with some OS that can be solved, you have people advising him to shift to a different OS altogether [u no which OS]

this i feel is totally unjustified and should be delt with strictly


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

slugger said:


> i agree with you buddy.
> 
> but sometime it so happens that even in secn like QnA or software Troubleshooting, if someone face a problem with some OS that can be solved, you have people advising him to shift to a different OS altogether [u no which OS]
> 
> this i feel is totally unjustified and should be delt with strictly


the only thing that spoils is personal remarks. i mean disparaging pejorative ones.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 19, 2008)

^^actually if someone says that he is facing so and so virus problems then telling them about linux,which is nearly virus free isn't bad IMO,but some people see it as advertising\advocating or whatever.Or telling people about open-source alternatives to commonly pirated softwares?(it was just an example BTW).Is it bad?FOSS people are very helpful and knowledgeable around here,I have got a lot of help from them.

and then again,I see vishal and choto-cheeta helping people like godsent angels without making any fuss out of it.


BTW I am currently typing this from Vista to clear all your doubts cos I need to play urban terror online and I get pathetic frame-rates on ubuntu.So you see I know whats better at what times and I am using it.


I am off this thread,no more posting just reading.


----------



## iMav (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ i remmber a topic where a guy had a query about MS office; rather than helping him people were posting how OOo is better and how he should shift to OOo, the guy asked a question about MS office answer it and then u may advise whatever u want, but if u dont know the answer to his query then y do u have to give ur expert opinion on what software should he use


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

^^lol,yea.I also remember telling about a dozen people that photoshop isn't free and it costs about 30k\year.I also remember some thread titled "my ubuntu queries" in OSS section which eventually ended up in comments like 'yea we can do tis so easily in windows','now this is screwed up','windows is better',blah blah blah. and how could I forget "his hard dick failed",lol,that must have hurt.

hey take it easy guys,the end user will eventually find out whats good for him but we need to show them paths\alternatives,some choices doesn't hurt do they?


damn,I swear to god no more posting in this thread.


----------



## iMav (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ wasnt that thread by gx and wasnt it gx who himself was giving his opinion in is own thread and not some other guy  and here we have this normal pc user who asked a question and all he ot for replies was get OOo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ wasnt that thread by gx and wasnt it gx who himself was giving his opinion in is own thread and not some other guy  and here we have this normal pc user who asked a question and all he ot for replies was get OOo


thats life.
Vaah! Life Ho Tho Aise!


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 20, 2008)

Fanboyism is fine, as long as it is informed. Sadly, it is close to never informed. 

It is impossible for a user to determine which side is better unless he has been on both for an extended period of time. Because there is no doubt that a Mac user will feel uncomfortable on XP, and vice versa. So MetalHeadGautham, you are one of the few members who can offer a non-biased view of which is better among XP and Linux. This is what we need. 

And the racism and rudeness is totally unnecessary.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 21, 2008)

I was using Windows XP, but when Bad Sectors started cracking my 80 GB SATA HDD, it was Knoppix that protected me like an angel by allowing me to take backup of data in D:/.
I then started using Linux and I liked it very much.
IMHO Fanboys really break the unity which this forum has.
If someone prefers Jeans than Trousers, then it depends on the user's comfortability.
Same should be done with any Hardware/Software Products too.
Let it be Windows/Unix/Linux/Mac, competition should be healthy which ultimately gives end users more choices


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 21, 2008)

I was mulling whether or not I should start a topic like this. Seems that it happened, finally. I really feel that the fanboys are taking a bit too far about everything and it's slowly starting to get personal. This has started to using abusive languages(ofcourse, they are censored). I feel that it's time that the mods took this issue seriously and take the appropriate measure. Just warning hasn't helped at all.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2008)

I think unbiased views are next to impossible for someone already used to something. but fanboyism is different. it is blindness to facts.


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

i thinkin yes fanboys r gettin far thats why i dont go close to them.
im sorry for what happened to charan maybe im felling that same way.
CANT U FANBOYS KEEP IT IN UR BELLY


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 21, 2008)

Fanboyism sucks. Shoving your views on someone else is stupid. Run what you want , where you want, when you want.  That said if you feel offended by certain posts on the internet, then I doubt you'll be happy on any forum / board/ chat room etc.


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 21, 2008)

Fanboyism shouldn't be taken so seriously as to bother anyone out.I accept that I too get frustrated from the comments posted by fanboys,But hey,Its the internet.Get used to it,and you know there are fanboys all over the world.
   Charan,fanboyism isn't a reason that a senior like you would quit such a reputated forum.So I sincerely request you to come back to Digit.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 21, 2008)

Few fanboys are suckers. A true fanboy is someone who creates awareness by showing off his love towards the product by writing blog posts and help others. But some fanboys will think as if the company is owned by them and will create a mess.  
I never like to be a fanboy. I use everything and adore them as well. Its obvious to have pros and cons. But...


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 21, 2008)

@metalhead-Your siggy speaks a lot


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> @metalhead-Your siggy speaks a lot


RIGHT


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 21, 2008)

> A true fanboy is someone who creates awareness by showing off his love towards the product by writing blog posts and help others. But some fanboys will think as if the company is owned by them and will create a mess.



Just by having a blog that posts some tutorials or helping others doesn't make you a fanboy.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 21, 2008)

techtronic said:


> If someone prefers Jeans than Trousers, then it depends on the user's comfortability.
> Same should be done with any Hardware/Software Products too.
> Let it be Windows/Unix/Linux/Mac, competition should be healthy which ultimately gives end users more choices



That does not give that someone the right to *steal* jeans or trousers, he still has to [size=+1]buy[/size] them. I want to know how many users of this forum are really running a licensed Windows OS.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

if u want to do that start a survey


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 21, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> if u want to do that start a survey



That survey/poll would have to be one based on faith. One can dispute the results both ways.

How many posts here have you seen people double, triple booting with two versions of windows +/- a linux distro. How many people have you seen say, " I do not like Vista, I'll install XP" or vice-versa. You're telling me they throw away the OS they paid for and buy another? Rich guys 

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## techtronic (Feb 21, 2008)

Valid point when it comes to Windows OS. You know what I mean.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> @metalhead-Your siggy speaks a lot


It was made just before this thread, and gave me the whole idea of this thread.


techtronic said:


> Valid point when it comes to Windows OS. You know what I mean.


 thats an *issue with the company *not a problem related to fanboyism
people who are fanboys use that licencing trouble against Windows.
the same applies for linux. people who hate multimedia cripples on their OS hindering their out of box experience, target linux and say it sucks.

but they forget REAL issues like stability, compatability and security.

I argue that windows has one of the world's worst licencing methords and marketing stratagies, but I don't say that this is a point that affects the actual OS.

Windows FanBoys ignore points like system load time, package manager issues, etc in a Linux Distro they want to attack, and instead focus on unimportant topics like Default(and changable) UI.

Linux FanBoys ignore points like bloat of kernel, problems with installation of softwares, etc in a Windows version they want to attack, and instead focus on unimportant topics like windows explorer icons issues.

Windows fans attack linux where they cannot, conceptually speaking. For example, The User Friendliness and out-of-box experience of linux, the two of which don't count due to linux being true DIY.

Linux Fans attack windows by talking about its licence, which again is not targetable. Windows is SUPPOSED to be having an unfriendly over-commercial licence thanks to its revenue model.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 22, 2008)

Out of curiosity . Isn't this becoming the OS war thread again? And I don't know about the others but the colorful posts are really a strain on the eyes .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 22, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> And I don't know about the others but the colorful posts are really a strain on the eyes .


+1 thats called colour"boyism"!


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## techtronic (Feb 22, 2008)

As they say each and every product cannot have all features incorporated.
Mac OS X has got the best UI IMHO when compared to Windows or Linux.
Windows XP has the best Hardware Compatibility IMHO.
When it comes to Security, irrespective of the OS, it is the user who has to be aware of the potential threats and vulnerabilities first.
Any vulnerability in Kernel itself cannot be the user's responsibility, but keeping SQL passwords as password or sa cannot be blamed on the OS.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

Im a neutral guy. 
I like Windows but im not a fan! 
I'm not against the use of FOSS.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

i guess its not only this forum but other places too are dealing with the same trouble where fanboys try to mess  --for ppl around me now the move is all the audio stuff - guys wanna argue over basses,amps,DAW's,etc and of course the legendary/usual Mac/win debate..!


----------

